# Secondary recurrent miscarriage with donor eggs...any hope?



## jittyuk (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a naturally conceived daughter who will be ten in June.  She was a miracle as I was diagnosed with high FSH at the age of 23.  We tried naturally for a second and tried two ivf/icsi cycles but my eggs failed to fertilise   




We moved on to DE and went away to india four times and have miscarried (three at 5 weeks and the last one was 4wks2days).  


My tests have come back clear and i have also been given, clexane, aspirin, predisolone.....  but still miscarried.......


Is there any hope??


jitty xxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya


It's one of the hardest things to deal with when you think the problem is fixable with extra meds.  I had the intralipid drip before our fresh DE cycle, got the bfp , thought fantastic and not long after the second drip m/c earlier than the other three m/c.   


I'm mostly taking what you are on as well, trouble is you never know if you get that bfp,was it the meds that made the difference or the egg being perfect.


Sam


----------



## moomoocookie (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi jitty 

So sorry to hear about your losses, I am in a sim situation to you and I found something out yesterday that surprised me, have you had your partners sperm tested? I spoke to the clinic yesterday and it was the lady there that actually does all the testing and profile , she advised me that in 50% of early before 10 wk miscarriages it's the sperm causing the problem and there is so much advice that can be given to improve and correct this. 

Just something to consider and maybe have tested, we have a daughter who is 9 in June but I was advised that a lot can happen to the man in that time. 

Good luck Hun


----------

